# Mini storage units in Amsterdam?



## gretah (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello

Are there mini storage units to rent in Amsterdam? 

In North America we can rent units as small as 1.5m x 1.5m to large enough to store an RV or boat.

I need a storage unit to act as a staging area while I move things to Amsterdam as I am looking for a condo.

Thanks for your help!


----------

